
Innovid Launches New Form Of Video Advertising: The Clickable Canvas (Augmented Reality) - bd
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/22/innovid-launches-new-form-of-video-advertising-the-clickable-canvas/
======
bd
It's quite impressive, check also their demo ads gallery:

<http://www.innovid.com/gallery.php>

